# Stanley Center Square 46-101



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Any one have one of these?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Center finder for round stock. I don't have one, never seen a Stanley version.


----------



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a centering head for a combination square. I also have a centering tool similar to that one (OP), not stanley though.


----------



## Hoggable (May 17, 2017)

Hi, I have one of these squares found at a Garage sale…
It can be used as an ordinary set square as well laying out angles and an inch ruler.
$15-$55 on e-bay.


----------

